# Garage sale find. Dyno air freestyle



## Durfmeyer (Jun 5, 2021)

Just found this at a garage sale. Probably clean it up and sell it. If there's any interest send me a pm.


----------



## npence (Jul 8, 2021)

Durfmeyer said:


> Just found this at a garage sale. Probably clean it up and sell it. If there's any interest send me a pm.
> 
> View attachment 1424415
> 
> View attachment 1424416



How much is the Dyno Air?


----------

